#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Wat is hypocrisie????

## mrz

Als een buurmeisje iets zegt waarmee ze toegeeft dat iets misschien via mij door meisje helaas kwam, om vervolgens te handelen alsof ze mij de schuld moest geven my god. 

Unbelievable.

END.

Niet te filmen gewoon (...)

My god....

----------


## mrz

De echte "grap" is dat ik dat nogmaals "moet" vertellen, omdat onderbuurmeisje te laf was daar eerlijk over te zijn omdat. Hmm tsja, waarom eigenlijk? Omdat door Rob de Nijs in liedje te laten gieten??? 

What a loudy hypocrit world zeg! Bah.

Hmm.

Uhm, 

On we go, clean slate.

Bye Haterz,

Get a life plz!!! 😀

----------


## mrz

Nieuw kruidnotenmerk... : Tommy Hillfingeerder... hmmz 😀

Ok enough. Thnx Rob de Nijs! 😀

----------


## mrz

Niet Rob the nice,

Of Rob the Nijn,

Nee, Rob de Nijs. 😀 😀 😀

----------

